# 97 Max --Changed Solenoid and Battery, still not working!



## twiztid (Aug 9, 2010)

So I bought a 97 Max about a month ago with 107k miles on it. The car is so clean.

It started having troubles starting so I went to check and the Battery was bad, I replaced it. (since I was at Discount Auto, they checked the Alt also, and they said it was good)

The car started having troubles starting. Not turning over and sometimes not starting. I contacted someone who is okay with cars and suggested my starter. When they put in the starter it gave a whirring noise (he said the starter must have been bad) so we changed the solenoid.
That seemed to have the car work for a while. (2 weeks)

The car would start up, but rev weak, so reading around this site, I put the car in ACC and let it get on and whatever, then once I got situated I would start the car. The car started fine. (still weak on the RPM sometimes and once it didn't start but I just turned the key again and it started right up)

Well today, in Sunny South Florida where the heat is unbearable, the car didn't start. I put it in ACC and NOTHING. It does nothing, doesn't crank or anything.
I hear a click (once) which would indicate it is the starter.

But I changed the solenoid, so will I have the change it again? They said there were supposed to be "shims" that come with the starter/solenoid that I didn't get, and getting that could simply fix my car.

I'm a clueless girl who is learning about the car from what goes wrong and googling for days about it lol. So I just need some advice.
My car doesn't turn on or do anything, just click.


Suggestions? THANKS


----------



## 4thGenTinkerer (Nov 1, 2009)

I suggest you check that your battery is holding a charge, it sounds like your battery is not producing enough voltage to turn the starter. Hence the "click" sound. If you use a volt-ohm meter (with the car off, not like you have a choice lol) the voltage at your battery posts should be slightly higher than 12v. Mine says 12.43volts. Basically I think your battery is dead. 

It is possable that when the solonoid was changed someone didn't tighten the connections between the battery and the starter. Also worth looking into is WHY the battery is not charged/ charging. Its possable your alternator in on its way out, or there might be a loose connection. Verify that your alternator is producing more than 14v while the car is running. 

Another possability is your ignition switch is wearing out. However this is less likley to happen to a well maintained interior as you have stated "The car is so clean", its like 1 in 10go bad even after years of abuse.

I guess you should take it to a trusted mechanic and ask them to verify that your charging system is working. 
Try using jumper cables to get it to start, then drive it to the shop of your choice. 
One last thing, Is your check engine light on? 
If so you may want to stop at your local parts store and have them pull the codes, hell have them chek your alt. while you're there. 
Good luck. 
On a personal note, 4th generation Maxima's are the most reliable cars I have ever driven/worked on etc. Dont give up on your max for any reason. You have a great car, it just needs some attention and tlc to make her run happy again.


----------



## twiztid (Aug 9, 2010)

I just changed my battery and I had them check the alternator while I was there, which they said was fine. But I should check it again, just to be on the safe side.

My check engine light isn't on, so I'm basically trying to figure out what's going on with it myself.

In regards to the solenoid changing and not the starter, would not replacing the shim have anything to do with it?


----------



## 4thGenTinkerer (Nov 1, 2009)

I cant give you a definitive answer reguarding the shims. I would just put that new starter you have in. I dont think the solonoid has shims. Looking at the FSM and my Haynes manual doesn't lead me to any clear answers. I have seen shims for the starters on old chevys, but pretty much nissan starters just slap on the bell housing without any problems. 

If you are 99% sure your battery is good, than I would say that the starter itself is bad. You replaced the soloniod 2 weeks ago right? It ran fine started up etc. My guess it that now the starter itself is bad. Sometimes that just happens. 

1) Make sure your battery is fully charged.

2) Turn the key while someone whacks the starter with somthing, maybe an extension and a hammer.

3) If the hammer trick doesn't make it work, try the new starter and new solonoid. 

4) When/if you get it running, verify that the alternator is producing the desired ammount of voltage required to charge the battery. 

Good Luck.


----------



## twiztid (Aug 9, 2010)

I changed my starter and now it's worse! Lol







there's a video update

first time I turned the key to start it, it did nothing
second time it started fine
third time it like... tried to start but died
and fourth time it started how it's been starting for a few days since I changed the starter


----------



## 4thGenTinkerer (Nov 1, 2009)

twiztid said:


> I changed my starter and now it's worse! Lol
> 
> YouTube - 97 Maxima
> 
> ...


God I want that black interior. Check your PM's.


----------

